# Angel eyes/ Angel's Delight



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for yet another tear stain thread but has anyone tried Angel's delight instead - this one is available in the UK.

http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=16


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

My friend used to get the Angel Eyes for her Bichon's and it worked a treat, their eyes were so clean and bright and shiny and no horrid tear stains, it really worked on them. TBH thats the product i would personally use the angel delight, i've read good reviews on it


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

So you'd choose Angel eyes over Angel's delight?

I just have reserves about AE due to controversy over ingredients

xxx


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

never tried either...hmm.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm really confuzzled - I need to get one but want to make the right choice


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im never sure i know one of them possibly both have questionable ingredience - do u really need to use a tear stain remover i just clean Twigs eyes most days with water altho sterile water (or saline) is suppose to be very good


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ollie's tear stains are really bad - they really don't do him justice - he's beautiful and they are sooooo dark


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but im having the same question and its a few years later now so has anyone tried Angels delight?

I'm nervous about Angel eyes, its not legal in the UK apparently.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I havent tried either of those.
I use Tear-um and it has made a difference to Daisy's tear stains.
They are not completely gone but a marked improvement on what they were, plus it is safe for the eye area.
I use it everyday. x


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I've ordered the pro eye tear stain remover for external use 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRO-EYE-PROFESSIONAL-TEAR-STAIN-REMOVER-DOGS-CATS-/260620669545

I was just wondering about angel delight as it is for putting onto the food rather than wiping the eyes.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wrote a review of Angel's Eyes a few months back...it worked okay for my Oakley. I stopped using it though as I don't like that it has an antibiotic in it. The thread for the review is here... http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=50859&highlight=angels+eyes+review


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I wrote a review of Angel's Eyes a few months back...it worked okay for my Oakley. I stopped using it though as I don't like that it has an antibiotic in it. The thread for the review is here... http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=50859&highlight=angels+eyes+review


Unfortunately angel eyes is illegal in the Eu countries. The customs wont let it into the UK.


----------



## dean (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all

I have used both products and continue to use Angels Delight.

I'll try to show the pros and cons in no real order.



Both work well.



Angels Eyes is said to be about 25% quicker to work (4 weeks for AE, 5 for AD). These are rough averages from the makers/some sellers.



Angels Eyes is illegal because it uses an antibiotic that is not endorsed for dogs (there are rumours that it may soon be banned in the USA- not sure how tru this is but PETSCO have pulled it from their shelves).



Angels Delight does not include any medications and is natural and therefore legal (according to their site they don't have the licences to sell it in Australia but New Zealand is ok).



Angels eyes is cheaper in the usa, in the UK it's Ebay price with shipping is the same as Angels Delight.



Some dogs don't like the bitter taste of AE, doesn't seem to be an issue with AD.



Angels delight can be used continually, during pregnancy and milk production.



Angels Eyes may or may not be harmful in the long term, Angels delight might actually be good for your dog, it claims to help with a number of conditions.



Angels Eyes may help to kill any other gram negative bacteria present in the dog.



Angels eyes in the USA is easier to buy at short notice



Both have silly names but Angels Delight reminds me of a naff dessert from the 80's 


That is all i can think of at the moment, will add more if i can think of anything else

Please note that I am biased towards Angels Delight. I might be a hypocrite but I would not go back to using antibiotics again now that there are natural tear stain removers like Angels Delight.

We are all adults here so what you use is up to you.

One very important lesson that the Angels delight makers taught me was to look closely at what i feed my babies- I no longer feed kibble with grains. Whenever i have had to, because I ran out i see the stains trying to come back. At that point have I have to increase the Angels Delight


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to tell you all i've started Bella on Angel delight so i should know if theres any improvement in 6 weeks.

I couldn't personally give her Angel eyes as it's illegal in the EU and i feel that must be for a good reason, even not it being illegal is too worrying!

I will update on her eyes if they do or do not improve


----------



## dean (Jun 2, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> I couldn't personally give her Angel eyes as it's illegal in the EU and i feel that must be for a good reason, even not it being illegal is too worrying!


I don't think it is legal anywhere in the world.

Tylosin has never been approved for anything other than livestock and bees.

Without a licence holder (Elanco aka EliLilly) spending hundreds of thousands on long term research it can not be granted a Marketing Authority. Only with a MA application could the FDA, DEFRA etc consider it and DEFRA have already said they would not allow it, full-stop. DEFRA's position is hardly surprising given that tylosin was banned (in the EU) as a growth promoter in livestock years ago and is now only allowed for medical use.

I know that there are many places in the USA that still sell it (and Angels Glow) but according to the FDA they are breaking the law. I think that part of the problem in the USA is that it is legal to buy tylosin without a vet prescription but no one checks to see if you are using for it's legal intended purpose (ie. cattle, swine, poultry and bees). 

In the UK where ALL antibiotics require a prescription the situation is clearer.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up . It's made me even more glad i didn't choose it.


----------



## dean (Jun 2, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> Thank you for clearing that up . It's made me even more glad i didn't choose it.


Since finding natural tear stain removers (I think there are about 6 of them) I wouldn't go back to the antibiotic ones.

To be fair, I think that the official concerns relate more to bacterial cross resistence rather than the health of the dog itself. Angels Eyes has been around for about 10 years (possibly longer) and there don't seem to have been many reports of ill health through its use.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

dean said:


> Since finding natural tear stain removers (I think there are about 6 of them) I wouldn't go back to the antibiotic ones.
> 
> To be fair, I think that the official concerns relate more to bacterial cross resistence rather than the health of the dog itself. Angels Eyes has been around for about 10 years (possibly longer) and there don't seem to have been many reports of ill health through its use.




You said there are 6, which do you use?


----------



## dean (Jun 2, 2010)

The one you are about to try- Angels Delight. :hello1:

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

As Tango is light colored, I battled with tear staining for a while before I finally settled on a product I felt comfortable with. Like others here, I was hesitant to use anything he had to ingest (Like Angel's Eyes) especially with ingredients like Tylosin. But then again, I'm VERY particular about everything my dogs ingest. I'm picky about their food, treats etc., and never give them things with artificial ingredients. For that reason, I finally chose and have been using Eye Envy. It takes longer to work than Angel's Eyes because it's a two step eye wash, not a supplement. You wash the area first with the solution, and then follow it up with a white powder (which might just be plain ole' cornstarsh lol) It's all natural ingredients, herbal solution, and IT WORKS! His eyes no longer have the unsightly tear staining in the corners and underneath, one eye in particular tears more than the other, so he'd also look lobsided  

It took about a month for the staining to fully go away, but still, it did. And now, when I notice any discoloration, I pull it back out and apply it for a little while till the stains are gone again. 

I'm very pleased with the product. I found it online. The solution comes in two kinds, the type you refrigerate, and the type you don't "Eye Envy NR." I use the non-refrigerated kind. That way I just keep it in my desk drawer where it's handy to use when Tango settles on my lap to sleep, while I'm on the computer.


----------

